# Angeln Inn/Landeck (Tirol)



## The Punisher (30. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Angler,

Ich möchte in den Osterferien nach Landeck zum Inn fahren um dort zu angeln. Ich wollte wissen wie dort der Fischbestand ist? Ich habe von schönen Bachforellen, Regenbogenforellen und Äschen gehört aber gibt es dort auch Rutten? Welche Fische kann man dort noch antreffen?

Danke schon mal im vor raus,

LG Julian


----------



## Mikesg (6. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln Inn/Landeck (Tirol)*

Hallo Julian,

Ich bin direkt aus Landeck und gehe seit letztem jahr mal öfters fischen.
Beim inn  unter der woche ist das problem dass das wasser so zwischen 12 und 14 uhr steigt ( wegen kraftwerken) und dann kannst es vergessen.
Direkt in landeck ist ein schönes revier welches die sanna (ein kleiner zufluss zum inn )und den inn selber umfasst. Hier kannst du dann am nachmittag in die sanna angeln gehen. Es sind schöne bach und regenbogen forellen vorhanden. Äschen hab ich nur kleine gefangen und diese sind bis mitte juni glaub ich noch nicht offen. In der sanna hab ich heuer schon eine 45er regenbogen gefangen. 
Hier kostet die tageskarte 30 euro für 5 fische. Am wochenende sind die karten schwer zu bekommen da diese begrenzt sind.
Bin auch öfters in zams und ab und zu in fließ ( nachbarreviere von landeck und beide am inn)
Hier kostet die karte 20 euro ca. Für 4 fische. Hier hast das roblem mit dem steigenden wasser! In zams sind blinker,wobbler,twister verboten.

Damit du eine tageskarte lösen kannst musst du mitglied beim tiroler fischereiverband werden, das beudeutet du misst einmalig pro jahr 25 euro mitgliedsbeitrag bezahlen. Einzahlbeleg mitnehmen!

Bei fragen einfach melden!

Lg mike


----------



## The Punisher (9. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln Inn/Landeck (Tirol)*

Hallo mike, 
Wo kann man sich beim Tiroler Fischereiverband anmelden?


----------



## Mikesg (9. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln Inn/Landeck (Tirol)*

Unter http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/fischtirol.html
Findest du auf der linken seite die bankdaten
Einfach die 25 euro einbezahlen und du bist angemeldet. 
Musst deine anschrift auf der überweisung vermerken und beleg oder bestätigung mit ans wasser nehmen. 

Hast du eine prüfung oder kurs bei dir zu hause gemacht? Wann ja auch diese bestätigung mitnehmen, denn man müsste so was in tirol haben, aber bin noch nie danach gefragt worden. 

Lg mike


----------



## Felixhuchen (8. März 2021)

Servus Mike, weißt du wie es mit dem huchen oben bei Landeck aussieht? Würde da gerne mit meinem papa mal wenn es welche gibt hinfahren


----------



## Lajos1 (8. März 2021)

Felixhuchen schrieb:


> Servus Mike, weißt du wie es mit dem huchen oben bei Landeck aussieht? Würde da gerne mit meinem papa mal wenn es welche gibt hinfahren


Hallo,

der letzte Beitrag ist von 2014 und seitdem wurde Mike hier auch nicht wieder "gesehen".
Die Haupthuchenzeit ist eh im Winter. In Tirol hat er bis 31. Mai Schonzeit.  Der Inn hat sicher Huchen, aber der Bestand dürfte nicht allzu groß sein.
Gute Huchengewässer sind auch ziemlich teuer in Österreich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

